# Hurting what does it mean?



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

So did my first gym session Monday did full body 5x5 heavy lifting and Tuesday I hurt like hell, yesterday still hurt but did my session but today I don't hurt as much.

does that mean keep at it the same weight or increase?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

harrison180 said:


> So did my first gym session Monday did full body 5x5 heavy lifting and Tuesday I hurt like hell, yesterday still hurt but did my session but today I don't hurt as much.
> 
> does that mean keep at it the same weight or increase?


Stop your 'jimmy savile training routine utilising Rolfs Didgeridoo' and use a proper 5x5 routine.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Stop your 'jimmy savile training routine utilising Rolfs Didgeridoo' and use a proper 5x5 routine.


I am using one mate


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

If it hurts ,it works


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

gearchange said:


> If it hurts ,it works


Well that's what I'm goin on so if the hurting stops shall I up the weight again mate?


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Generally at the start of your training you should feel very uncomfortable and in some pain.

Delayed onset muscle soreness (doms) is a result of microscopic tearing of the muscle fibers. The amount of tearing (and soreness) depends on how hard and how long you exercise and what type of exercise you do. Any movement you aren't used to can lead to doms.

It should last for a week or so if you stay intense and then subside,you will over time enjoy the feeling you get when you push to the limit.

I remember when I started,on friday we all went out and I could not lift up a pint because my arm hurt so much.Keep up the good work :thumb:


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Are you following a well known routine like say Stronglifts or Starting Strength? If so, yes, add weight. The point is to up the weight every workout.

Everyone gets sore when they start that sort of training but the frequency of training means this effect will rapidly diminish. Not saying you won't feel sore at all but it will get better.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Just remembered your other thread. Have you joined a gym or got some proper weights yet? 5X5 only makes sense at weights where 5 reps is basically all you can manage at the end of the final set.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

As in First ever gym session?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Just realised you said first gym session, so guess you joined one


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

saxondale said:


> As in First ever gym session?


First real one in months mate also first one for the 12 week comp on here


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Ultrasonic said:


> Just realised you said first gym session, so guess you joined one


Mixture of both mate. Goin to gym on my days off or early days but if I'm back late etc i just do what I can in my garage. Chest, shoulders, arms I can do no probs its legs and back routine I could do with gym machines and the space.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

harrison180 said:


> Mixture of both mate. Goin to gym on my days off or early days but if I'm back late etc i just do what I can in my garage. Chest, shoulders, arms I can do no probs its legs and back routine I could do with gym machines and the space.


How many days per week are you training? You need rest to grow...


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Ultrasonic said:


> How many days per week are you training? You need rest to grow...


3days mate, mon, we'd and Friday. The other days are rest days


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

The first couple of times I lifted I couldn't move most of my body lol it's all good


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

FelonE said:


> The first couple of times I lifted I couldn't move most of my body lol it's all good


Well that's how I was and thought it was normal but I'm adding weight that I struggle lifting but I'm just not hurting with it.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> Well that's how I was and thought it was normal but I'm adding weight that I struggle lifting but I'm just not hurting with it.


If you struggle lifting it lower the weight mate


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

FelonE said:


> If you struggle lifting it lower the weight mate


I can lift it but gotta put my strength behind it mate. By the end of the 5th set I'm really giving it some.

I thought if I had weight I struggle to lift my muscles will have to grow to lift it? Therefore the muscles would hurt?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> I can lift it but gotta put my strength behind it mate. By the end of the 5th set I'm really giving it some.
> 
> I thought if I had weight I struggle to lift my muscles will have to grow to lift it? Therefore the muscles would hurt?


I hurt more when I lower the weight a bit and do drop sets and paused sets, high volume short rests


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2014)

Is this a joke ?? I dont get it ? :confused1:


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

dallas said:


> Is this a joke ?? I dont get it ? :confused1:


Lol no not a joke. I don't get what you don't get mate?


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2014)

Its just that you have 3369 posts and your asking if your muscles should ache after a training routine ??

???? Can you see my dilemma mate ? :^)


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

dallas said:


> Its just that you have 3369 posts and your asking if your muscles should ache after a training routine ??
> 
> ???? Can you see my dilemma mate ? :^)


Lol my posts don't mean a thing mate. I started last August and lasted abit but had some personal issues and work was busy, I didn't give the gym my all. Now I'm training 100% serious and I'm still a beginner. Most of my posts are in the gen con section.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

harrison180 said:


> I can lift it but gotta put my strength behind it mate. By the end of the 5th set I'm really giving it some.


So long as you are maintaining good form, this sounds good :thumbup1: .



> I thought if I had weight I struggle to lift my muscles will have to grow to lift it? Therefore the muscles would hurt?


You don't need pain (DOMS) in order for a muscle to grow, and in my experience lower rep programmes like 5x5 also tend to cause less DOMS than higher rep ones. Worry about getting stronger rather than how sore you get. This is not to say DOMS are a bad thing either, but no DOMS does not mean no growth.

If you really want DOMS then pick an exercise you have never done before, and make the eccentric part of the lift as slow as possible. You'll be sore for days. Only in bodybuilding do people worry about something NOT hurting!

This is rather detailed, but you might find it interesting:

http://www.myosynthesis.com/articles/doms-muscle-soreness


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2014)

Ohhh! Get it now.

Rite.

You will find sometimes you ache and sometimes you dont. Ok :^)


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

If you still have DOMS the next training day, don't worry about it. After the muscles warm up, you wont notice it much mate. Just get enough of rest and have a good diet and you'll be good!


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

dallas said:


> Ohhh! Get it now.
> 
> Rite.
> 
> You will find sometimes you ache and sometimes you dont. Ok :^)


Anyway I'm asking why DON'T I ache mate cuz I no I should be. I like aching mate


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> Anyway I'm asking why DON'T I ache mate cuz I no I should be. I like aching mate


Are u getting ass to grass on ya squats Harrison....that should hurt :thumbup1:


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

This is a rather more readable link than the one I posted above actually (I couldn't find it quickly earlier but then found I had it bookmarked!):

http://breakingmuscle.com/strength-conditioning/doms-the-good-the-bad-and-what-it-really-means-to-your-training


----------

